# ممكن طريقة رسم الانابيب باستخدام AutoCad



## faous (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن دروس فديو او كتاب لطريقة رسم كما في الصورة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

